# VirtualServer vs. Root-Server

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

Ich brauche einen Server (hauptsächlich für Mails, git und webserver) und kann mich nicht so recht zwischen einem VirtualServer und einem Root-Server entscheiden. Welche Vorteile hat man mit einem Root-Server? Ist es wirklich das Geld Wert, fast das doppelte wie bei VirtualServern zu zahlen?

Außerdem würde ich gerne Meinungen über die gängige Anbieter hören/lesen. Ich war bis jetzt Strato Kunde, hab keine schlechte Erfahrungen und auf meine Fragen hat man mir immer schnell eine Antwort gegeben. Ein Kollege von mir ist auch Strato zufrieden. Andere raten mich kategorisch von Strato ab, was denkt ihr?

Ich würde gerne etwas anders als die üblichen Suse/Ubuntu/Debian vorkonfigurierte Installationen einsetzten, vor allem würde es mich freuen, wenn ich Gentoo installieren könnte. Mit Debian komme ich mittlerweile ganz gut zurecht, aber Debian gefällt mir nach wie vor nicht, und SuSE will ich auf keinen Fall. Ist es möglich andere Systeme zu installieren, die offziell nicht angeboten werden?

danke für Antworten

----------

## 69719

Also ich selber bevorzuge reale Hardware und bin selber bei netdirekt.de. Bisher hab ich dort keine Probleme gehabt.

Eigendlich habe ich dort ein Pentium 733, aber da es den zu meiner Zeit nicht mehr gab, haben die mir einen Athlon XP 1600+ gegeben.

Zahlen zu ich für das ganze 42 Euro pro viertel Jahr und 500 GB Traffic sind auch dabei.

Andere Systeme kann man immer installieren, wenn man eine Rescue CD booten kann.

----------

## Gibheer

Also ich habe einen vServer bei vsell.de. Dort werkelt ein kleines gentoo mit 300MB Ram vor sich hin und fuer Mail, Webserver und experimente reicht das eigentlich auch. Da kostet das kleinste System 6 Euro.

Ansonsten habe ich noch einen Root bei optimate-server.de mit viel Platz und einem opensolaris. Andere Betriebssysteme gehen da aber auch. Der kleinste kostet da allerdings schon 35 Euro.

Bei hetzner.de gibt es momentan auch richtig grosse Roots fuer 50 Euro fuer den kleinsten, der aber auch schon 8GB Ram hat.

----------

## disi

Also ich habe einen kleinen Celeron 1.7 GHz hier: https://www.sevenl.net/ fuer umgerechnet 27 Euro/Monat

Die machen Werbung auf der www.gentoo.org

Du kannst Gentoo vorinstalliert bekommen

Du kannst angeben welches FS, Partitionen usw.

Danach ist es als ob der Rechner am Netz in der Kueche steht.

Was ich bei den dedicated besser finde, du kannst rebooten soviel du willst. Bei Virtual hatte ich glaube gesehen 3 frei pro Monat dann extra... ausserdem kann ich meinen eigenen Kernel backen.

----------

## b3cks

Habe 'nen Root bei Hetzner. Super Support, super Speed, bisher keine Probleme. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

danke für die Antworten.

meine Frage bzgl. "was ist besser, virtual oder root server" wurde leider nicht ganz beantwortet. optimate-server.de und Hetzner haben mir am besten gefallen, wobei Hetzner vielleicht ein wenig zu teuer ist.

In der Regel sehe ich bei den Angeboten, dass sie Dienste wie Apache, PHP, MYSQL, usw. anbieten. Sind das zusätzlich Dienste oder sind die Dienste, die in den Standardinstallationen vorkonfiguriert werden? Wie ist es, wenn man aber alles selber konfigurieren will, kann ich an sich irgendwelche Distribution drauf tun oder kann ich nur eine von denen installieren, die zur Auswahl stehen?

----------

## Gibheer

Also bei nem root bist du relativ frei, was du installieren kannst. In den meisten Faellen wird dir da wahrscheinlich ein Techniker eine CD einlegen und dir den Rest der installation ueberlassen (so bin ich zu meinem opensolaris gekommen ^^)

Bei den vservern gibt es durch die Technik bedingt (momentan haben die meisten Xen im Einsatz) nur vorgefertigte Images, die du installieren kannst. Das gentoo-image ist eigentlich ganz gut und frei von Apache, MySQL, ...

Die angegebenen Services beziehen sich immer auf das, was schon installiert ist. Die kannst du aber auch problemlos wieder runterscheissen.

Was insgesamt besser ist, kann ich garnicht mal sagen. Ich habe meinen vserver bei vsell der ohne Probleme laeuft. Zusaetzlich betreue ich noch einen vserver, der bei s4y steht und der ist einfach schlecht konfiguriert und laeuft absolut miserabel. Bei ersterem brauch ich keinen root, bei letzterem waere ich froh, wenn ich nen stabileren Host bekommen wuerde.

Ich denke mal, die entscheidende Frage ist, ob du damit leben kannst, dass du dir einen Host mit anderen teilst. Wenn einer Unsinn macht, leiden eben auch in einem gewissen Grad die anderen (vor allem bei Aktionen die viel auf der Festplatte machen).

----------

## Evildad

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei den vservern gibt es durch die Technik bedingt (momentan haben die meisten Xen im Einsatz) nur vorgefertigte Images, die du installieren kannst. 

 

Wohl eher Virtuozzo aber auch dort gibt es vorgefertigte Images.

----------

## 69719

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Gibheer wrote:*   
> 
> Bei den vservern gibt es durch die Technik bedingt (momentan haben die meisten Xen im Einsatz) nur vorgefertigte Images, die du installieren kannst.  
> 
> Wohl eher Virtuozzo aber auch dort gibt es vorgefertigte Images.

 

Aber da kann man wohl auch alles ändern bis auf den Kernel, der kommt doch aus der Virtualisierung heraus?

----------

## disi

Jo, bei OpenVZ ist das wie ein chroot.

----------

## moe

Ich tendiere eher zu vservern, da die Administration einfacher ist. Reset per Web geht ohne extra Kabel und Hardware, eine Notfallkonsole gibts ohne teures KVM, Neuinstallatin eine Sache von 10s, usw..

Soviel zur Theorie, in der Praxis verlangen einige dafür aber trotzdem Gebühren, was das ganze dann irgendwie ad absurdum führt. Ich bevorzuge übrigens Anbieter mit XEN, da ich da problemlos tun/tap oder auch sit für IPv6-Tunnel nutzen kann. Die Masse hat aber tatsächlich Virtuozzo im Einsatz, gefolgt von linux-vserver, XEN ist leider recht selten..

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> meine Frage bzgl. "was ist besser, virtual oder root server" wurde leider nicht ganz beantwortet.

 

Virtualisierung hat nur wenige inhärente Nachteile, und diese sind spezifisch für die jeweilige Virtualisierungsmethode (OpenVZ, Xen, etc.). 

Beispiele für solche Nachteile wären:

- Kernel kann i.d.R. nicht selber konfiguriert werden

- Kernelmodule können i.d.R. nicht kontrolliert werden

- evtl. verminderter Zugriff auf den Inhalt von /dev und /proc

- evtl. keine Kontrolle über Partitionierung und Dateisysteme

Der Vorteil: Durch die optimale Auslastung der Hardware sind die Preise extrem günstig. Virtuelle Server gibts schon für 2-3 Euro pro Monat, natürlich bei entsprechend geringen Ressourcen.

Heutzutage sind alle "echten" Server regelrechte Hardwaremonster, die man nur durch extrem erfolgreiche Webprojekte (mit mehreren Zugriffen pro Sekunde!) auslasten kann. Das lohnt sich für 99% der Kunden nicht.

Schau mal auf http://virtualist.de/wb/pages/anbieterliste-alphabetisch.php für eine grobe Übersicht. Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit heckrath.net (nur leider ohne Gentoo).

 *Quote:*   

> Soviel zur Theorie, in der Praxis verlangen einige dafür aber trotzdem Gebühren, was das ganze dann irgendwie ad absurdum führt.

 

Das sind höchst unseriöse Anbieter, die für Reboots, Rescue-Shells und Neuinstallationen gesondert Geld verlange. Sollte man unbedingt meiden!

/edit: Einige Anbieter haben auch kostenlose Testserver, die du einfach mal ausprobieren kannst. Da kannst du dann Git, einen Webserver usw. installieren und dich mal umschauen, wie das Ding so läuft.

----------

## Necoro

Ich will mir auch demnächst evtl einen vServer zulegen ... Da ich damit noch keine Erfahrungen habe: Für ein simples Setup (webserver, mail-server, kleinere Gimmicks): Was braucht man so an RAM -- und vor allem: an HDD-Platz. Denn dort schwanken die Angebote mit am stärksten -- die einen bieten 3GB - die anderen 20  :Smile:  (und warum geben die wenigsten Anbieter die zur Verfügung stehende CPU-Power an? Oo)

@Gibheer: Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit vsell.de? Weil ich schwanke momentan zwischen vsell.de, server-ware.com und filemedia.de ...  :Smile: 

(ich finde es total erstaunlich wie die Domain-Preise schwanken Oo ... von 3 EUR für ne de-Domain bis ~10 ...)

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Was braucht man so an RAM -- und vor allem: an HDD-Platz. 

 

Das musst du einfach austesten. Ich persönlich betreibe auf meinem vserver folgendes:

- lighttpd

- php

- mysql

- ssh

- dokuwiki

- phpbb

Das ganze hat zu Stoßzeiten maximal 20 Zugriffe pro Minute. Mehr als 256MB RAM hab ich damit noch nie belegt, meist liege ich bei etwa 200MB. Der HDD-Platz ergibt sich natürlich aus der Größe deiner Daten, das musst du selber abschätzen. Die Datenbank von forums.gentoo.org hat z.B. laut https://forums.gentoo.org/statistics.php knapp unter 20GB, wobei das hier ja ein gigantisches Forum ist.

Imho sind die ganz kleinen vserver mit 64MB oder 128MB RAM etwas knapp bemessen.

----------

## Necoro

Die Frage zwecks HDD-Platz ist eher: Wieviel belegt so ein kleines Gentoo-Basissystem inkl. den benötigten Servern? - Wieviel denn für einen selber zur Verfügung steht kann man dann ja abschätzen.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Die Frage zwecks HDD-Platz ist eher: Wieviel belegt so ein kleines Gentoo-Basissystem inkl. den benötigten Servern?

 

Bei vielen Anbietern zählt das eigentliche OS-Image nicht zum belegten Speicherplatz, d.h. du musst evtl. nur die zusätzlich installierte Software einkalkulieren. "Equery size" gibt dir Infos über die Größe einzelner Packages, z.B.:

```
* size of dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1

           Total files : 2428

    Inaccessible files : 4

           Total size  : 65747.09 KiB
```

----------

## Necoro

Ja ok - das man "equery size" benutzen kann, ist mir auch klar ^^ ... aber ich wollte eben nach Erfahrungswerten fragen -- und nicht bereits einmal ein komplettes System aufsetzen um denn zu schauen

(obwohl das auch mal ne Idee wäre  :Smile:  ...)

----------

## Gibheer

Hier ein kleiner Ueberblick ueber meinen Server bei vsell.de

Momentan belegt mein System an sich um die 5GB, glaube ich. Insgesamt sind 9.3GB belegt, aber da ist noch die Datenbank drin, Webcontent, ... Auf der Kiste laeuft ein lighttpd, php, ruby, postgresql, exim, dovecot, spamd und mysql (mysql aber auch nur noch fuer die Mailsachen).

Vorher lief fuer die Mails auch noch clamav, aber das hab ich wieder runtergehauen, weil es staendig den gesamten Ram belegen musste. Das selbe Schicksal ereilte auch Apache.

Der Server wurde um eine Stufe erhoeht, vor allem wegen des Rams. Wenn nicht viel drauf laeuft, ist die Grundeinstellung okay, aber ich muss fuer den gcc so ziemlich alle Dienste abschalten, damit genug Ram zum kompilieren zur Verfuegung steht. Oder man kompiliert so grosse Sachen einfach auf seinem eigenen System, das klappt auch ganz gut.

Ich hoffe, dass reicht dir als Ueberblick.

----------

## Necoro

Ok  :Smile:  Danke

An die Anforderungen des gcc hab ich gar nicht gedacht   :Confused:  Vielleicht doch eher eine Binärdistri? *grübel*

----------

## Gibheer

Wenn du selber gentoo benutzt, kannst du doch den gcc auf deinem System fuer den vserver kompilieren und dann das binary hochladen.

Ich hab mir dafuer immer eine chroot-umgebung gebaut und dann war gut.

Neben gentoo kenn ich nur noch die debian-images. Da gibt es ein total blankes, was eigentlich auch ganz okay ist. Wie die anderen distris eingerichtet sind, weiss ich nicht. Du kannst aber die vserver testen und schauen, ob es dir zusagt.

----------

## disi

Eine Anmerkung habe ich doch noch   :Very Happy: 

Ich wurschtel auch etwas mit TUP Uptime Projekt rum. Du wirst keine richtige MAC Adresse auf deinem TUN device haben, sondern so eine virtuelle wie bei vmware 00-irgendwas. Zumindest bei dem TUP Client wird anhand der MAC festgemacht, ob es sich um echte Hardware oder virtuelle handelt.

----------

## Necoro

Noch eine Frage an die, die bereits einen VServer betreiben:

Habe gerade gesehen, dass die maximale Anzahl von Prozessen (inkl. Threads!), bei dem Anbieter, den ich gerade teste, bei 130 liegt. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das im Normalbetrieb ausreicht, oder schon knapp ist? (Mag im Testzeitraum nicht erst ein komplettes Setup einrichten und testen. Dazu fehlt mir die Zeit  :Neutral: ).

Auf dem Server soll mal laufen:

- mysql

- dovecot

- postfix

- lighttpd

- web.py

(- ganz evtl auch RoR)

Ich mach mir halt Sorgen, dass threadende/forkende Server das schnell ausreizen...

----------

## xces

Da hilft nur eins: Ausprobieren. Erstelle dir ein identisches System in einer virtuellen Maschine auf deinem PC (VirtualBox oder VMWare Server funktionieren ganz gut für sowas), richte es ein, wie du es auf dem VServer vor hast, und schau dann nach, wieviele Prozesse (unter Last natürlich) laufen.

Man könnte jetzt natürlich auch einfach an den Fingern abzählen und Vermutungen aufstellen, aber mit der oben beschriebenen Variante hast du wenigstens harte Zahlen.

----------

